
The YC Fellowship and Stripe Atlas - hepha1979
http://blog.ycombinator.com/the-fellowship-plus-stripe-atlas
======
giarc
How many people will use this just to exchange $500 for $15,000 AWS credit?

~~~
thu
You'll have to invest into learning a few legal things, one of them being how
to liquidate a corporation. For instance how much does it cost to wind up ?

~~~
falsestprophet
$10.

[http://www.corp.delaware.gov/Dissolution%20-%20274%20BIS%20S...](http://www.corp.delaware.gov/Dissolution%20-%20274%20BIS%20Short%20Form%20-%20web.pdf)

~~~
giarc
So exchange $510 for $15,000 in AWS credits. I wonder if the credits go away,
or if they would even know.

------
tschellenbach
As a founder of a company which started in Amsterdam, The Netherlands and
joined Techstars NYC, I absolutely love what they are doing. The initial setup
of the entity, the bank account, all the paperwork was a major distraction. It
needs to be simplified and this looks like a step in the right direction. SVB
was by far the easiest and most supportive option for getting your bank
account setup when you're not (yet) in the US. Awesome initiative, great news
for startups around the world.

Stripe if you're reading this, it would be great if you would make it possible
to migrate Stripe accounts from one country to another. You're still charging
me BTW (Dutch VAT) while our entity is actually in the US.

~~~
neximo4
It surely can't be that bad?

Is it not possible to do this all online? In the UK it took a day and 15 or so
pounds to set up a company, got the official company documents the next day.
It's also possible to get it the same day with a bit more money. Took a visit
to the Branch but had the business bank account within the week in addition to
the Stripe account activated within 5 minutes.

~~~
sandis
Setting up a company in the UK - sure. Opening a business bank account when
you're not a resident - nowhere nearly as easy.

~~~
neximo4
If you use UKTI to help you, especially if you're a fintech startup, they'll
help you through that.

------
delinka
Are the founders (of one of these Strip Atlas-started companies) required to
_not_ be US citizens?

~~~
michaelschade
Nope, we don't have any requirements like that in place. That said, the Atlas
beta is focused on companies based in emerging markets; so it's more conducive
to someone who doesn't currently live in the US, regardless of if they're a US
citizen, for example.

